# Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2011)

Schaut Euch mal das fünfte Bild an!!

http://www.totalfishing.nl/vangstmelding,12,11553.html

wie ich finde ohne Worte


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Oh Gott, jetzt fressen die Teile schon Babys. Und sowas wird zum Vogel des Jahres gewählt! 
Spätestens, wenn der ersten PETA-Tante das Baby aus ihrem selbst gehäkelten Kinderwagen geklaut wird, ist die Schreierei wieder groß und wir bekommen vorgeworfen, dass wir mit unserem Fischbesatz Kormorane nach Deutschland locken.


----------



## Lukas1603 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Die dummen Viecher gehören abgeschossen!!! 


Der stört nicht nur die Angler sonder zerstört auch noch die Bäume rund um die sehen!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> wenn der ersten PETA-Tante das Baby aus ihrem selbst gehäkelten Kinderwagen geklaut wird, ist die Schreierei wieder groß und wir bekommen vorgeworfen, dass wir mit unserem Fischbesatz Kormorane nach Deutschland locken.



Jaaaa, Klasse. Dat trau ick den Gurkenfreunden wirklich zu sowat 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ein sehr schlauer Vogel,der Späher in der Family hat und absolut nicht dumm ist,schwerr zu bejagen......etc.Bildet Reviere um Seen und Flüsse....verteidigt sich gegen Seeadler......



Warum der das tat weiß ich net,aber wer weiß ob die Puppe nicht im nachhinein darein gestoppt wurde.

#h


----------



## wusel345 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ich glaube, ich lasse besser meine Barbie zu Hause, wenn ich wieder mal zum Angeln fahre. Nur, wie mache ich ihr klar, das sie am Wasser in Gefahr ist????? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Kormoran und dumm? |kopfkrat
Jedenfalls fängt er seine Fische schneller als die meisten
Angler.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

ich finde die Barsche darunter dich irgendwie noch viel sehenswerter |bigeyes #6 

glaub wir müssen alle mal nen paar Puppen am Gewässer austreuen, dann werden wir wieder Herr der Lage


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Lukas1603 schrieb:


> Die dummen Viecher gehören abgeschossen!!!


jahaa, seeeehr qualifizierter Beitrag! #6#q





wie doof ist ein Wels?
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/main...r-wels-an-fussball-erstickt/id_15502418/index


----------



## yassin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> wie doof ist ein Wels?
> http://nachrichten.t-online.de/main...r-wels-an-fussball-erstickt/id_15502418/index


Der nächste Topköder is gefunden!!!
Monster Pop-Ups an der Oberfläche Präsentiert!! |supergri


----------



## Zoddl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

So doof wie das laufende Wurzelgemüse der Peta ist, erklären die den Kormoran eher für heilig. Scheinbar wollt er das arme Baby vorm ertrinken retten und ist dabei selbst draufgegangen. Löblich!
Der kriegt jetzt ne angemessene Erdbestattung neben G.I. Joe und die Peta endlich nen Wallfahrtsort. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sie ihren Pilgerweg zu Fuss beschreiten...


----------



## NickAdams (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Da kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht heraus!

Nick


----------



## Uwe1987 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

ich finds eher traurig wie verschmutzt die gewässer sind...


----------



## Namenloser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ich glaub ich muss mal ein parr Pupen schwimmen lassen ..

Was meint ihr ob man die auch auf anderen Müll dresieren kann ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mal ein parr Pupen schwimmen lassen ..
> 
> Was meint ihr ob man die auch auf anderen Müll dresieren kann ?


 



Wen,die Pupen?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ali-angler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ich glaube das ist ein Fake, ein Kormoran der eine 1,5 Kg Barbe nach dem Fressen wieder hochwürgt und ausspuckt erstickt an einer kleinen Plastikpuppe. Das scheint mir doch sehr suspekt. Vieleicht ist das auch ein Alibifoto nach dem Motto wir vergiften die Drecksvö*** und stopfen dann plastikpuppen rein und sagen der ist erstickt


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Wie kann man so einen Vogel nur zum Vogel des Jahres wählen=??!????


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



> Ich glaube das ist ein Fake, ein Kormoran der eine 1,5 Kg Barbe nach dem Fressen wieder hochwürgt und ausspuckt erstickt an einer kleinen Plastikpuppe.



So wie auch Gründler schon andeutete,glaube auch ich,irgend jemand hat dem Vogel, des Effektes willens, die Puppe reingestopft!
Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich hier mal einen präparierten Kormoran, welcher einen deutlich (über)betonten Schlund zeigt und da ist noch viel mehr an Weite möglich.
Zumindest kann man erahnen,dass der Vogel,wenn die Puppe nicht gerade Schuhgröße 45 hat,diese auch wieder hätte auswürgen können.






Taxidermist


----------



## franny (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

das mit dem ersticken an der puppe is doch gut möglich hat ja schließlich beine mit dene se sich verkanten kann.... n fisch hat immer so grob die selbe form da weis der vogel wie er ihn widda rausbekommt aber wer weis: vielleicht sin die füße des puppe das was fürn fisch der widerhaken is xD

mfg, franny


----------



## SR-angler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Hallo,

mir hat letztes Jahr so en netter Vogel nen 4Pfd. graser vor die Füße gekotzt als ich Ihn beim Fressen gestört habe. :r

Ich spende 100 alte Plastigpuppen als Köder. |rolleyes

Mfg Tom


----------



## Der Zuhörer (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Doof in Sachen Verteidigung mit seinem Schnabel nicht, aber wohl eher Fische anpacken, die er am Ende doch nicht runterbekommt und diese danach an den Wunden doch verenden.. Sinnlos..
Ich berufe mich auf einen von dieser Sippe, der einen Aal aus dem Schnabel hängen hatte, der länger war als der Vogel selbst.. Bescheuert diese Eigenart...


----------



## Der Zuhörer (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Übrigens, ich glaube das Foto ist Fake..
Trotz allem, es vermittelt wohl eher eine Botschaft von wegen Umwelt oder anti Kormoran..


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

klar ist das ein Fake, aber ein guter


----------



## Der Zuhörer (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Sollte es wirklich fake sein, müssen die jenigen schon krass drauf sein..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Der Zuhörer schrieb:


> Doof in Sachen Verteidigung mit seinem Schnabel nicht, aber wohl eher Fische anpacken, die er am Ende doch nicht runterbekommt und diese danach an den Wunden doch verenden.. Sinnlos..
> Ich berufe mich auf einen von dieser Sippe, der einen Aal aus dem Schnabel hängen hatte, der länger war als der Vogel selbst.. Bescheuert diese Eigenart...


 
Sind unsere Augen manchmal nicht auch größer !!!#c


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Mahlzeit,

Naja das Bild hab ich , weiß der Geier wo , schonmal gesehen. Billige Effekthascherei!
Bedenklicher dagen finde ich den Umgang mit den abgebilderten Barschen.(ausgenommen Bild 10)

Achja Kormorane ....... gestern im Radio .....laut NABU haben hier ca. 2000 Kormorane den Winter nicht überlebt. 
Wenn das stimmt : Ich liebe den Winter!


----------



## Lukas1603 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

ja das müsste stimmen das hab ich gestern auch gehört bzw. ich habs im fernseher gesehen 
aber was sind denn 2000? das ist ja nicht viel... man sollte konsequenter gegen kormorane vorgehen.... also nciht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht das sie ausgerottet werden aber so kann das jawohl nicht weitergehen oder? 

lg lukas


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Weiß nun nich ob sich die Anzahl auf gesamt D bezieht oder nur regional........


----------



## Lukas1603 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

ne also gestern hieß das es 2000 Vögel in ganz D waren


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ok , dann ganz Deutschland ...... 2000 wech - besser als nichts..


----------



## Lukas1603 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

ja das stimmt


----------



## Tate (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Der Kormoran ist bestimmt viel intelligenter als mancher Angler selbst. Da gibt es doch Spezies unter uns,welche einen Silberreiher für einen Kormoran halten und dann noch laut Peng Peng rufen. Kein Quatsch! Selbst erlebt!


----------



## Kegelfisch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Hallo Gemeinde |bla:
Ihr meint also , Kormorane sind doof ? Habt Ihr mal beobachtet , wenn sie im Rudel die Fische gegen das Ufer treiben und dann abwechselnd abtauchen ? Das kann man mit Treibjagden von Wölfen und Delfinen vergleichen. Ich kann mir zwar ehrlich nicht vorstellen , daß dieser Vogel absichtlich die Puppe geschnappt hat.Wenn die aber abgesoffen und es ein trübes Gewässer war,so hat er sicherlich bei der Futtersuche bei Berührung zugeschnappt.Jedes Tier frisst soviel es kann und was es bekommt . Auch das macht gerade eine Art , wie den Kormoran "unkaputtbar",der sich als ehemaliger Küstenbewohner immer neue Nahrungsgrundlagen erschließt.Ich aktzeptiere diese Tiere,obwohl sie nicht unbedingt zu meinen Lieblingen zählen,weil sie immerhin einheimisch sind !!! Was richten z.B. Waschbär,Marderhund,Mink,...Springkraut,Wasserpest,Bärenklau... in unserer Natur für einen Schaden an und gehören *nicht *hier her !!!
Uwe


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

hallo uwe,

ich sehe es ähnlich wie du... ABER...



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> weil sie immerhin einheimisch sind !!!


 
seit wann ist der kormoran eine einheimische art?? #c


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Er hat schon immer an den Meeresküsten gelebt.Dazu gehört auch die Ostsee.Da dort aber immer intensiver durch den Menschen gefischt wurde und wird,brauchten sie neue Nahrungsgründe.Einzige natürliche Feinde sind z.B. Seeadler,Fuchs,Marder, welche den Vogel selbst oder die Brut/Eier dezimieren.Diese Tiere sind aber aufgrund ihrer Scheue vor dem Menschen oder falsch verstandenem Naturschutz bekämpft worden.Schwarz-Weis-Denken ist also völlig fehl am Platz,da eine intakte Natur nur mit den Räubern existieren kann.Aber mal ehrlich - uns stört der Kormoran,wenn er in unsere Binnengewässer einfällt,aber habt Ihr mal einen Blick auf die Bodden zur Heringszeit geworfen ?? Mein Kahn steht dann auch dort .Wann haben die Kormorane ihre Brutzeit ??
|kopfkrat Uwe


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

geschmackloser Fake, oder ein trauriges Ende eines Tieres. Millionen von Vögeln wird Müll zum Verhängnis. Man muss sich schon fremdschämen wenn man den Mist hier ließt :v


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

@Kegelfisch

danke für die erläuterung!! #6


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



> Er hat* schon immer* an den Meeresküsten gelebt.


 Diese Aussagen sind zwar alt , dennoch unwar.
Also:Erst informieren - dann behaupten....


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Och nö. Warum sollte ich?
Das Web ist randvoll mit Informationen. Ein paar Kliks in diversen Suchmaschienen - einwenig Zeit investieren und schon ist man nen Ende schlauer.Tut wirklich nicht weh wenn man sich mal sebst um was kümmert..


----------



## Der Zuhörer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Da hast du Recht Gunnar...
Trotz aller grünen Fürsprecher dieses Vogels, ich will Ihn hier nicht haben.. Evtl liegt das sogar an dem genialem Jagdverhalten:m
Es wird immer so bleiben wie es ist.. Er wird in massen über das eine oder andere Gewässer herfallen und es so gut wie leerfressen, anderorts wird er versehentlich in massen abgeschossen.. Oder es ist wirklich auch einmal alles im Gleichgewicht.
Ich gehöre zu der Antilobbi..

Gunnar, deine Signatur gefällt mir...#6


----------



## gründler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Moin

Wenn irgendwann irgendwo jemand nen Fuchs sieht der nen Schwarzen fängt bitte unbedingt filmen,das möchte ich live sehen.

Oder wenn beobachtet wird wie nen Fuchs Bäume hoch klettert um an die Eier zu kommen,bitte unbedingt filmen.

#h


----------



## Der Zuhörer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Das ist doch mal was, mal sehn, was sich machen lässt


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Nabend,


> Trotz aller grünen Fürsprecher dieses Vogels, ich will Ihn hier nicht haben.. Evtl liegt das sogar an dem genialem Jagdverhalten:m


Nun ja , nicht haben wollen........ So weit würde ich nicht gehen wollen. Die Bestände sollten nur so groß sein das kein Schaden angerichtet wird. Wenn sich die Vögel hier und da mal nen Fisch holen -ok kein Problem - das gehört dazu , wie auch alle anderen Arten die sich vom Fisch ernähren.Nur , wenn ein bestimmter Punkt erreicht ist ,  sollte es auch die Möglichkeit der Dezimierung geben......... mehr eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Der Zuhörer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Mit den gesunden Beständen ist schon richtig, aber dass ist eben nicht immer so..
Und nun haben wir ihn und so mancher Pächter schaut dumm aus der Wäsche.
An sich hat mir persönlich das Tier nichts getan, mir reicht für mein Urteil allerdings was ich schon gesehen habe und was man von den Kollegen so hört..


----------



## pinky666 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Jepp.

Mein Kumpel, Pächter eines Forellensees, ist nach einer Kormoraninvasion letztes Jahr Pleite. In einer Nacht 500 Kg Fisch weg. Nur mal so.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man nach so einem Erlebnis dem Drang ausgesetzt ist, so ein Vöglein mal *näher* kennen zu lernen...:m
Aber wie gesagt, es gibt ja nach wie vor die nätürliche Ausmusterung und den ein oder anderen, der Ihn mit einer Gans am Himmel verwechselt...peng  

Sie werden uns nach wie vor erhalten bleiben, es würde nicht lohnen, wenn sich zwei gewaltige Partein gegeneinander erheben..|krach:
In der Blinker letzten Herbst war eine Unterschriftensammlung, ich habe entsprechend unterschrieben.

Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Was richten z.B. Waschbär,Marderhund,Mink,...Springkraut,Wasserpest,Bärenklau... in unserer Natur für einen Schaden an und gehören *nicht *hier her !!!
> Uwe



Und ich dachte schon, ich stünde alleine. 

Selten so was wahres hier im Board gelesen. Jedes einzelne der von Dir genannten Beispiele (und die Liste könnte man noch ellenlang weiterführen) ist wesentlich schlimmer als der Kormoran. 

Und das 
_
Zitat: Leider ist er ziemlich schlau und anpassungsfähig, sonst hätten wir nicht so große Probleme mit dem Federvieh.
Die Frage ist die: wie werden wir ihn wieder los. 	_

ist die falsche Fragestellung. Damit erreichen wir nix.

Die Frage muss lauten: Wie können wir mit dem Kormoran leben?

Was können/müssen wir tun, um wieder möglichst naturnahe Gewässer zu bekommen, in denen der Kormoran keine tiefgreifenden Schäde anrichten kann.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Es geht hier nach wie vor um den Kormoran..
Waschbär und Marderhund und so manche nicht einheimische Pflanze die meinem messer nicht gewachsen ist haben auch ihre Nachteile vor allem Waschbär und Marderhund..

Ich denke da an ein Jagdrecht, wie z.B beim Rotfuchs.
Gibt so viele und sie werden geschossen auch mal wenn sie Junge haben..
Es spricht nichts dagegen, dass der Kormoran hier ist, habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, aber doch nicht in solchen örtlichen Massen.. 
Ich glaube dass hier einige Ihre Beiträge schreiben, obwohl sie keine Ahnung haben, was der Kormoran wirklich ist und was er für die Fischerei bedeutet, keine praktische Erfahrung..
Immer nur diese Tierschutz, schon richtig, aber der Tierschutz hört nicht ab der Wasseroberfläche auf!!:m


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ich möchte eindeutig klarstellen,daß auch ich kein Freund der Vögel bin.Sie gehören aber zu unserer Natur dazu .Mit der Vertreibungs- und Totschießpolitik erreicht Ihr nur , daß die Viecher sich neue Reviere (z.B.Forellenteiche) suchen,wo sie vorher nicht waren.Ihr würdet sicher auch Wölfe abknallen,weil sie Schafe reissen.Das ist aber ein natürliches Verhalten .Die Ursache dafür ist aber,daß die Bauern aufgrund der vor Jahrzehnten ausgerotteten Räuber,es vernachlässigt haben,ihre Herden zu bewachen.Und Gunnar wenn Du schon mit eindeutigem Unterton mit Google winkst,dann lese erst mal selber.Da steht eindeutig als Lebensraum Meeresküsten und große Flüsse und Seen im Binnenland und das in verschiedenen Unterarten fast weltweit!
Uwe


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

schreibt, wenn Ihr den Kormoran-Holocaust plant, nicht von Tier-, sondern von *Interessen*schutz


nur mal angemerkt: Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen sind auch keine einheimischen Arten


und die im Teich zu Hauf gestapelt kein natürliches Vorkommen


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Nabend,



> schreibt, wenn Ihr den Kormoran-Holocaust plant, nicht von Tier-, sondern von *Interessen*schutz


Das *IHR* kannste stecken lassen!

@Uwe,
Keine Sorge , ich hab gelesen. Und nicht zum ersten Male.
Aber die Passage in der steht das der Vogel *schon immer* an Europas Küsten vorkam habe ich noch nie gefunden.....


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ich auch nicht...
Naja.. Karpfen und Kormoran sowie Pflanzen und Kormoran ist auch nicht der Vergleich um den es wirklich geht..
Mir persönlich geht es nur wie tausenden anderen Anglern auch um eine legale Bestandskontrolle und ggf. Regulierung..


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



> Mir persönlich geht es nur wie tausenden anderen Anglern auch um eine legale Bestandskontrolle und ggf. Regulierung..


Stimmt eigentlich , Nur:
 Ist doch viel einfacher zu behaupten wir wollen den Holocaust an den Kormoranen.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Und ich sage es nochmal, der Artenschutz hört nicht oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche auf! Unterhalb gehts weiter..


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich , Nur:
> Ist doch viel einfacher zu behaupten wir wollen den Holocaust an den Kormoranen.


 
Könnt ja alle gern fordern,nur 80-90% der Jäger sehen das anders,und werden das auch in Zukunft so sehen.

Unser teueres Geld,unsere Zeit.....und dazu kommt,nix von gehabt. 

Sollen sich die kümmern die dafür Verantwortlich sind das er so geschützt wird wie eins Krähe,Elster.........bis man sagte gibt kaum noch Singvögel Niederwild.....Elster Krähen wieder Schiessen,"gelle" liebe Nabu.....und wer schießt groß Krähen.......genau keiner,bezw.10% der Jäger,schade um das Niederwild schade um die Singvögel..........

Man spricht in der Jägerszene = Dann seht zu wie ihr eure Geister die ihr rieft wieder loswerdet.
Und die paar die geschossen werden sind mit 100 Nestern im nächsten frühling wieder da.Oder bezahlt dem Jägern die Muni für herrangezüchtete Störenfriede.



#h


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Schon nicht so falsch dein Spruch..
Frage mich nur was es dann mit der aktiver Taubenjagd in Grossstädten oder an Flugfeldern aufsich hat..???
Ist ja zu schade um die Zeit und das Geld..?!?
Nun.. #q


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Hi Dirk,

Die Forderung nach Regulierung ist das eine. Die Art bzw Möglichkeit der Umsetzung ne andere.
Was die Jäger dazu sagen - kenn ich. Hab ja etliche davon um mich herum.Selbst wenn denen Mun und Zeit finaziell ersetzt wird hält sich die "Begeisterung" stark in Grenzen. Auch das Argument der Unattraktivität akz und teile ich.
Selbst wenn nun extra Jäger allein für dieses Problem "angestellt" werden würde , wage ich zu bezweifeln das das ausreicht......
Letztendlich , die Finazierung ist dabei sowieso ein Buch mit mehr als sieben Siegeln. Woher soll der Zaster kommen??


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Vom Bund, der dafür keines hat..


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Dieses Thema ist wie viele andere ein Dauerbrenner..
Nur wird sich auch daran in den nächsten vielen Jahren nicht viel ändern


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Die Stadtjäger Flughafenjäger werden bezahlt,und sind Angestellte,und müssen mehr und mehr mit Fallen...... arbeiten,da in Befriedeten Gebieten nicht geschossen werden darf,bezw.Auflagen eingehalten......

Das sind 2 paar schuhe zum normalen Revierbetrieb,und es gibt nur wenige Stadtjäger,da kein Geld da ist.


Gunnar: lieber tele oder Pn ich mit dir als hier diesen Blödsinn und Sch...gelabber.....auszubauen,mir sind hier zuviele ""Schlaue Stadtmenschen"" unterwegs,wenn verstehst was ich meine.


*Ma**nchmal ist es besser:*

*Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.*

#h


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Lieber Gründler, ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, vielmehr meine ich folgendes:
*Jährliche Bestandsaufnahmen in gewissen Revieren
*Bestände nach Prüfung der Verträglichkeit festlegen
*Überbestände dezinieren auf Kosten von Kommunen und der Fischereiberechtigten.

Jäger können angeheuert werden und so wie du das siehst mit deinen 80-90%, nun, bei uns in Bayern ist das etwas anders...


----------



## Kukö (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ich lese viel Unwillen, aber den hab ich auch was diesen Vogel betrifft. Aber das Problem liegt um einiges tiefer als hier diskutiert.
Von den NS wird immer darauf verwiesen das der Vogel schon immer hier gelebt hätte-eindeutiges ja ! aber vor mehr als 10 bis 20 000 Jahren und dann starb er aus!. Verwiesen wird auf die Funde von Versteinerungen dieser Vögel, diese gibt es auch, nur sind diese Altvögel einiges kleiner in ihrer Statur und daraus ergibt ein anderes Fressverhalten der Vögel von damals.Sie werden keine Fische gefangen,Massenhaft zu Tode gebracht und dann liegen gelassen haben. Sie waren auch nicht in der Lage Fische,wie die heutigen Vögel, mit Übergrösse zu killen. Die letzte Eiszeit vor 10 000 Jahren hat dann das Aussterben bewirkt. Hier möchte ich gleich Einhaken, Eiszeit ist ein passendes Stichwort.Die letzten 14 Jahre (mal den letzten und diesen Winter ausser Acht lassen)
hatten wir viel zu warme Winter.Das bewirkte einerseits das durchweg im Jahr geangelt wurde was durchaus den Fischbestand nicht zu gute kommt und anderseits eine Explosionsartige Vermehrung dieses Vogels bewirkte. Eine Natürliche Auslese hat praktisch nicht statt gefunden.
Daraus selbst ersieht man aber in der Argumentation der NS das sie soviel Natur gar nicht mögen, wenn es auf Natürliche Art zur Dezimierung kommt.( Scheinheiligkeit und Fehlinfo Politik ) 
Die massenhafte Ausbreitung von Tieren und Pflanzen aus anderen Regionen der Erde ist zu 99,9 % Menschgemacht.Hirn und damit gedankenlose Gesellen die ihre Aquarien in den Teichen entsorgen,sogenannte Tierschützer die meinen das sogar Wollhandgrabben unter Schutz gestellt werden müsse
(war ein Antrag der Grünenfraktion in den 80zigern im Hamburger Senat) oder Sorgloser Umgang mit Ballastwasser der Weltumfahrenden Schiffahrt-die Liste ist um einiges länger sprengt aber diesen Tröt-.
Zum Komo zurück, es wird behauptet das dieser Vogel schon im dreizehnten und vierzehnten Jahrhundert sein Unwesen in Europa getrieben hat, die Wahrheit ist er wurde um einiges später durch den Adel aus dem Asiatische Raum hier eingeschleppt.Zweck war das elitäre Fischen was aber in unseren Breiten nicht hinhaut weil der Vogel für die hiesige Fischwelt anatomisch nicht angepasst ist und nicht nach Wunsch Aale nach oben brachte sondern auch viel Buntfisch, der natürlich nicht gewollt war. Nach dem Fehlversuch wurden die Vögel einfach in Freiheit entlassen.Im Laufe der langen Zeit passte der Vogel sich an und wurde auch zum Teil zum "Wandervogel" welcher sich in südliche Gefilde im Winter zurück zieht. Aber nicht konsequent wie Stare, Schwäne oder Gänse. da kommt das "angepasst" zum tragen.Angepasst heisst eben nicht im Erbgut verankert. Darum die Ausfälle im Winter. 
Noch was Grundsätzliches, eine Argumentation wie sie manchesmal hier zu lesen ist -alles platt machen oder scheiss dieses oder jenes ist uns Anglern nicht dienlich. Wir müssen uns nicht auf das Nivou der sogenannte NS hinab begeben,Sachlichkeit siegt und die Argumentation das Naturschutz nicht im Glanz der Wasseroberfläche aufhört.

Wenn die nächsten Wahlen sind werden wir uns vieleicht gar nicht mehr um solche Dinge kümmern müssen und die Wogen werden woanders wallen. Denkt bitte daran wer das Angeln verbieten wollte als sie mt der SPD Ende der Neunziger an die Macht kamen. Das sind unsere wahren Gegner,alles andere ist nur Pillepalle mit dem wir Leben können, auch mit diesem Vogel.


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Der Zuhörer schrieb:


> Lieber Gründler, ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, vielmehr meine ich folgendes:
> 
> *Jährliche Bestandsaufnahmen in gewissen Revieren
> = Zugvögel kann man auf dauer nicht abschätzen
> ...


 

Mir hat mal nen Bayer an Kopf gehauen das einzige Land was nicht richtig tickt ist NDS.
Gucke ich nun nach Bayern sehe ich ein ganz großes falschgeticke,was sogar gegen das TSG verstößt und hier im Board groß Disku.wurde,aber egal.



Lese dich mal im Netz über Jagd auf Komoran schlau,dann geh regelmässig mit auf Jagd,und stelle fest Schrot Verboten dies Verboten das Verboten........Nun schleich dich an 5000 Schwarze mit 20 Jägern ran,nach dem 1-2 Schuß mit Kugel (da Schrot am Wasser verboten) bezw.auf Schwarze Verboten(Länderabhängig) sind alle 5000 wechgeflogen.

Wenn das alles so einfach ist warum hat sich die letzten 20 Jahre nix getan = Weil man es nicht will,von ganz Oben nicht und von vielen Jägern nicht.

Und die paar die geschossen werden,sind im nächsten frühling wieder aufgestockt.

#h


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Das wäre doch etwas zum Abschluss oder? Finde ich sehr einleuchtend, prima#6


----------



## Der Zuhörer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Gründler

Ich bin kein Jäger, ich dachte an eine Sonderbestimmung im Rahmen der Bestandskontrolle dieser Vögel.. Mir scheint du bist ein frustrierter Jäger, warum bist du denn so aus dem Häuschen?


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ich bin nicht voll frust,ganz im gegenteil Hochwildrevier mit Super Wild Beständen,Wald Wiesen Auen....sozusagen nen Hotspot in der Jägerrei,naja die Pacht könnte weniger sein ^^ das vieleicht der einzige frust.

Wie gesagt lese dich mal schlau zur Jagd auf Kormorane,danach verstehst du einiges besser,oder geh mit auf Jagd wenn es auf diese geht.

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Die Jäger könnt ihr als Bestandsregulierer des Kormorans vergessen,wie auch schon Dirk! (Gründler) anschaulich geschildert hat.
Weil sie erstens kein Interesse an dieser Jagd haben und zweitens nicht effektiv genug wären.
*Der Knackpunkt liegt bei der Politik, nämlich erst wenn eine Regulierung von dieser gefordert wird, könnte man die Überbestände eindämmen.*
Dieses ist ohne einen einzigen Schuß möglich und somit wird auch nicht
einem einzigen Vogel eine Feder gekrümmt!
Da Kormorane bekanntlich Koloniebrüter sind, kann man ihnen ohne große
Probleme während der Brut Gipseier unterschieben, oder die Eier mit Öl (Pflanzlich) bestreichen.
Dann können sie sich dumm und dämlich brüten,es wird einfach keinen Nachwuchs geben.Auf die Weise wird eine Dezimierung über ein paar Jahre möglich sein, bis man zu einer vertretbaren Bestandsdichte kommt.
Eine andere probate Methode wurde 2008 am Bodensee angewandt,nämlich das Aufscheuchen (Vergrämen) der brütenden Vögel bei Nachtfrösten.

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article1884950/Experten_merzen_Kormoranbrut_aus.html

Nur muss dabei auch das Wetter mitspielen und es gibt halt
nicht jedes Jahr starke Nachtfröste im April.
Also wie schon oben gesagt, die Jägerschaft brauch niemand
um sich des Kormoranproblems anzunehmen, dazu würden ein
paar 1,50€ Kräfte reichen!



> Wenn die nächsten Wahlen sind werden wir uns vieleicht gar nicht mehr um solche Dinge kümmern müssen und die Wogen werden woanders wallen. Denkt bitte daran wer das Angeln verbieten wollte als sie mt der SPD Ende der Neunziger an die Macht kamen. Das sind unsere wahren Gegner,alles andere ist nur Pillepalle mit dem wir Leben können, auch mit diesem Vogel.



Dass sehe ich ähnlich und leider besteht wenig Hoffnung,die deutsche Politik als Verbündete in der Kormoranregulierung auch auf Europäische Linie zu bringen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also wie schon oben gesagt, die Jägerschaft brauch niemand
> um sich des Kormoranproblems anzunehmen, dazu würden ein
> paar 1,50€ Kräfte reichen!



Wir sind doch wieviel Millionen ? Angler, Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer, deren Angestellte, Fischzüchter und wer noch so unter der Geißel Kormoran leidet.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Fischereischeininhaber und die obigen Personen, verpflichtet werden, na sagen wir, 5 Nächte Kormoranschrecker zu spielen. 

Taxieren wir die Zahl der Betroffenen mal vorsichtig auf 2 Millionen, wären das immerhin bundesweit 10 Millionen Nächte in denen der Kormoran im Brutgeschäft gestört würde. Da brauchts nicht mal Frost. 12 Stunden bei unter 10 Grad plus sollten reichen. 

Und stellt Euch mal vor, wie Medienwirksam das wäre. Da wird die Bevölkerung endlich mal wach und sieht, welchen Irrsinn die Vogelschützer veranstalten und wo das hinführt. 

Ich weiß das nur noch von Erzählungen meiner Eltern, aber mit dem Kartoffelkäfer haben die das damals auch so ähnlich gemacht. Horden zogen über die Kartoffeläcker und haben die Larven abgesammelt. 

Ich bin überzeugt, wir können das Problem beseitigen wenn wir alle zusammenhalten.

Wie bitte ??

Nicht selber machen, andere sollen.??

Ach so, na gut. Hatte ich vergessen.


Edit: Sorry, finde den Ironiebutton nicht.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Das muss nur noch einer den Vogelschützern erklären...:q

An sich ein genialer Plan und eigentlich so einfach zum umsetzen.. Da kam ich noch garnicht drau, immer nur Jäger hin Jäger her.
Oder es tut jeder undercover für sich ohne jegliche Erlaubniss.. Ich glaube das wäre eh der einzige Weg.
Weil bei uns sich ja jeder anpisst von wegen: "Das kann man doch nicht machen die armen"...
Der Plan wäre in meinen Augen so einfach wie genial.. Ohne Leid und Blut..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht voll frust,ganz im gegenteil Hochwildrevier mit Super Wild Beständen,Wald Wiesen Auen....sozusagen nen Hotspot in der Jägerrei,naja die Pacht könnte weniger sein ^^ das vieleicht der einzige frust.
> 
> Wie gesagt lese dich mal schlau zur Jagd auf Kormorane,danach verstehst du einiges besser,oder geh mit auf Jagd wenn es auf diese geht.
> 
> #h


 

Ach Dirk, immer dieselbe Leier von den verweichlichten Stadtmenschen, dem nicht gehörten "dummen Bauern" (dein O-Ton) namens Gründler und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Hast nichts besseres zu tun, als ständig an Kormorane, Wildsauen etc. zu denken?
Oder anders herum gefragt: Wärst wohl auch einer, der einen Wolf ganz aus Versehen mit einem Hund verwechselt, nicht wahr?

3-2-1, alles dem Gründler seins. 
Und eines noch, wollte ich schon lang mal schreiben: Du brauchst doch kein Avatarbild mit ausblutenden Sauen, um zu zeigen, dass du ein ganz harter Naturbursche bist. Glaube ich dir auch so. Mach doch mal was netteres da hin. Wie wärs damit:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.naturfoto.cz/bilder/vogel/kormoran-575.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.naturfoto.cz/kormoran-foto-15.html&usg=__rG7ppsSGfso_nWTIwJXoLP8YHK8=&h=410&w=600&sz=50&hl=de&start=1&zoom=1&itbs=1&tbnid=izhq5xzYd7CLtM:&tbnh=92&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkormoran%26hl%3Dde%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=Dik0TfX_MsGBswa_-_CICg


----------



## Der Zuhörer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

@Ralle
Die Idee hatte ich ebenfalls schonmal und dies auch bei unserer Vereinsversammlung vorgeschlagen. Der Plan war super, einfach und ... nicht durchführbar!

Dort wo Kormorane brüten sind gar nicht selten Hobby - Ornitholo... also Vogelfuzzies unterwegs. Da wird 2 - 3 Wochen mit Wohnmobil direkt auf meiner Angelstelle geparkt und das "Wunder des Lebens" in seiner Gänze bestaunt. Also wenn die Vögel vögeln, brüten und dann schlüpfen. Wann willstn da die Viecher aufscheuchen?
Obwohl ich Angler bin und die Vögelfreunde eine angeborene Abneigung gegen mich entwickelt haben, wird jede Aktivität am Nest freudig auch mir mitgeteilt. Erst nach dieser Info-orgie werde ich wieder kritischst beäugt.

Aber ab davon, die Aufscheuch - Aktion lässt sich nur dort legal durchführen, wo die Vögel nicht durch eine Schutzzone in sicheren Gefilden brüten. Und ob wissentliche Brut - Störung (??) legal ist, vor allem beim DEM Vogel des Jahres... ?


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Ausschweißen,wer sagt das die gerade Ausschweißt,Wild hängt so 2-4 Tage ab,genauso wie Er da hängt mit Kopp Decke und co.und erst dann wird zerwirkt.
Und dann ist da auch kein Schweiß mehr um ne schöne Blutwurst von zu machen,dann muss man = gleich nach dem Schuß/Tot auffangen um ne ordentliche Tintenfüllerwurst zu bekommen.

Nach 3-4 tagen ist da nix mehr mit Schweiß.

Was meine Ansichten von einigen Leuten entspricht,wie sie ticken denken......wird hier täglich wunderbar gezeigt,da brauch es kein Steffen der mir das erklärt.

Und zum glück bin ich nicht der einzige Boardi der so denkt,das bestätigen mir Tele.gespräche Pn's........

Aber das du gern mal andere hier im AB zurecht rücken willst,und mich als dein pers.Feind erklärt hast,nehm ich locker hin,daher = immer hinwecke mit de Zementsäcke.

Irgendwie wolltest du nicht mehr mit mir reden,aber dran halten fällt schwerr,naja evtl.kommt es noch irgendwann irgendwo.........


Das mit dem Wolf,nee neee oder wohn ich in ner Stadt........
Ach und 3.2.1 alles Gründlers seins..... kann so nicht stimmen,ich versorge ja Leute wie dich mit Nahrung Holz............daher nix alles meins.

Aber:
Sorry das ich hier einiges richtig rücke,ich mache das nur um Leute wie Steffen zu Ärgern...... weil ich nix besseres vor habe,und sorry das ich täglich mit Wald Holz Tieren lebend wie tot am Hut habe,aber der Stadtmensch hat großen Hunger am besten alles nur 1€ das kg und Bio muss drauf stehen dann kann man sie ruhig stellen,was drin ist juckt sie nicht nur billig muss es sein.

Und nochwas,hast du einmal erlebt das ich hier andere angehe beleidige deren Job in frage stelle etc.so wie du es dauernd tust und wahrscheinlich meinst du bist was besseres und zeigst anderen wie toll du doch bist wenn du hier andere runtermachst.
Wenn du nen Problem mit mir hast kannst du gern vorbei kommen und wir reden unter 4 Augen,da must du nicht hier im forum ein auf dicke Hose spielen,du kannst mir gern in die Augen schauen wenn du mich beleidigst. 

Da du von Jagd und Landwirtschaft nix weißt oder sagen wir mal 20% gehört gelesen..... kannst du dir 0% Urteil erlauben über Sachen wo du nicht ansatzweise weißt wie es abgeht,es sei du hast 40 Jahre tägliche Berufserfahrung.

Am liebsten ist es mir du hälst dich hier dran: Irgendwie wolltest du nicht mehr mit mir reden,aber dran halten fällt schwerr.

Würdest mir und anderen nen riesen gefallen tun.

#6


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Jäger könnt ihr als Bestandsregulierer des Kormorans vergessen,wie auch schon Dirk! (Gründler) anschaulich geschildert hat.
> Weil sie erstens kein Interesse an dieser Jagd haben und zweitens nicht effektiv genug wären.
> *Der Knackpunkt liegt bei der Politik, nämlich erst wenn eine Regulierung von dieser gefordert wird, könnte man die Überbestände eindämmen.*
> Dieses ist ohne einen einzigen Schuß möglich und somit wird auch nicht
> ...



Ich wohne nur wenige Minuten von der besagten Stelle weg. Was da damals ablief war mehr als peinlich für alle die dabei waren.

Zuerst rennen diese "Experten"durchs Ried (Naturschutzgebiet), natürlich nicht unbemerkt und kurze zeit später ein Horde "Vogelschüter". Da wurde ein Heidenlärm gemacht, alles niedergetrammpelt usw...



Mal was Generelles: Ich finde es so tragisch, dass diese blöde Debatte einen Keil zwischen uns Tierschützer und uns Angler treibt.
Nur sehe ich auch, dass wir Angler uns immer mehr anpassen müssen (aufgrund Druck der Gesellschaft) und unsere Rechte schwinden. Das Bild des Anglers wird in der Gesellschaft immer schlechter und da müssen wir aufpassen sonst ist es bald aus und vorbei.
Deswegen ist es unsere Pflicht uns selbst und uns gegenseitig zu kontrollieren und zu diskutieren. Auch wenn es nervt - Freiheit hin oder her.
Und was da gar nicht zu passt sind diese miesen und schadenfrohen Komentare über das (evtl. gefakte) Bild um das es geht.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Dort wo Kormorane brüten sind gar nicht selten Hobby - Ornitholo... also Vogelfuzzies unterwegs.



bemerkt ein Hobby-Angler, also Fischfuzzie



> Da wird 2 - 3 Wochen mit Wohnmobil direkt auf meiner Angelstelle geparkt und das "Wunder des Lebens" in seiner Gänze bestaunt.


echte sauerei, auf DEINEM angelplatz. dann schon lieber 'n zelt 2-3wochen



> Aber ab davon, die Aufscheuch - Aktion lässt sich nur dort legal durchführen, wo die Vögel nicht durch eine Schutzzone in sicheren Gefilden brüten. Und ob wissentliche Brut - Störung (??) legal ist, vor allem beim DEM Vogel des Jahres... ?



eindeutig illegal


ps: wenn ein AB-treffen an 'nem kormoran-platz gemacht würde - der kormoran wäre sicher nicht der dümmste vor ort


----------



## Zusser (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Jose schrieb:


> [..]
> ps: wenn ein AB-treffen an 'nem kormoran-platz gemacht würde - der kormoran wäre sicher nicht der dümmste vor ort



:k    Kommst du tatsächlich zu _jedem _Ab-Treffen?    :k
:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k_________:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k

Trotzdem - ich gebe dir recht bei deiner Einschätzung - komme selbstverständlich auch.



Mist, ich musste Herzchen löschen:
"Sie haben in Ihrer Signatur oder Ihrem vorherigen Beitrag 27 Grafiken verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 20 Grafiken."

...sagt das Board zu mir. Also ist Boardsoftware auch zum Treffen eingeladen.


----------



## franny (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

kleiner off-topic kommentar:
mir fallen in letzter zeit immer öfter parallelen zwischen dem AB und verschiedenstens onlinen multiplayer games auf....
in den spielen gibts öfter mal welche die i-einem spiel beitreten und anfangen ihr eigenes team umzubringen (warum sie das machen keine ahnung... evtl zur belustigung) und hier ist es nicht sehr viel anders.... da wird ein gleichgesinnter an den pranger gestellt weil er ne tote sau als avatar hat (?!) 

was solls??? wir sin hier halt in nem forum das sich mit fischerei beschäftigt und die is verwand mit der jagd... soll jetzt jeder mit nem fisch als avatar das bild auch raustun?

oder immer dieses ständige gemeker das i-ein beitrag nicht "korrekt" war (in welcher form auch immer)... das mag ja sein... aber muss es denn immer gleich gemeker sein? kann man das nicht auch netter/höfflicher formulieren? würde es denn nicht reichen ihn darauf hinzuweisen? oder, in nicht so schlimmen fällen, ihm/ihr einfach seine/ihre meinung zu lassen?

ihr müsst bedenken wir sind hier alle angemeldet weil wir eins gemeinsam haben: WIR sind angler... und wenn ich dann lese das das bild des anglers in deutschland immer schäbiger wird, sollten wir die ersten sein die uns gegenseitig verteidigen und uns nicht auch noch intern zur sau machen

ich weis dem ein oder anderen könnte das eben geschrieben gegen den strich gehn aber das ist mir ziemlich wurst, das ist meine meinung und zu der steh ich auch! 

also hauptaussage: ich fände es besser wenn sich manche mehr wie kollegen verhalten und sich nicht wegen (meistens) kleinigkeiten an die gurgel gehn würden

mfg, franny

ps: sry habs so kurz wie möglich ghalten xD


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



franny schrieb:


> kleiner off-topic kommentar:
> mir fallen in letzter zeit immer öfter parallelen zwischen dem AB und verschiedenstens onlinen multiplayer games auf....
> in den spielen gibts öfter mal welche die i-einem spiel beitreten und anfangen ihr eigenes team umzubringen (warum sie das machen keine ahnung... evtl zur belustigung) und hier ist es nicht sehr viel anders.... da wird ein gleichgesinnter an den pranger gestellt weil er ne tote sau als avatar hat (?!)
> 
> ...


 

Mach dir nix draus,ich bin sein Feindbild das schon seit Jahren,nur weil ich immer das sage was ich denke,und nicht hintenrum schleimen muss.

Aber wer meint er brauch das bitte,ich halts wie nen Keiler und schrupp mich an ner Eiche....

lg#h


----------



## franny (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

ja ok xD wenn des bei euch sowas wie ein unfreundschaftlicher runing gag is von mir aus^^ mer muss ja ned jeden riechn können... und so wars ja au nich gmeint, mich stör nur eher die häufigkeit solcher beiträge. (des mit dem bild war nurn bsp weil ichs n paar minuten zuvor gelesen hatte^^) ich mein es gibt bestimmt nur wenige die noch nie blöd angemacht wurden, das halt ich eben für falsch^^ 

und naja des kennst du ja: was raus muss muss raus

lg


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



gründler schrieb:


> ...weil ich immer das sage was ich denke...


ja ja, wie ähnlich wir uns doch alle sind...

(das mit dem schleimen hättest du dir/uns auch sparen können)


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



franny schrieb:


> ihr müsst bedenken wir sind hier alle angemeldet weil wir eins gemeinsam haben: WIR sind angler... und wenn ich dann lese das das bild des anglers in deutschland immer schäbiger wird, sollten wir die ersten sein die uns gegenseitig verteidigen und uns nicht auch noch intern zur sau machen


So ein absoluter Quatsch!

Wenn manche Angler unseren Ruf herunterziehen, dann ist es doch meine Pflicht als Angler ihn "intern zur sau zu machen", viel besser als wenn das irgendwelche anderen das extern machen.


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Jose schrieb:


> bemerkt ein Hobby-Angler, also Fischfuzzie


Jepp, ein Fischfuzzie. Was aber nicht heisst, dass ich mich ausschliesslich für Fische oder nur für das Angeln interessiere. Oder mich nicht vernünftig mit den "Vogelfuzzies" unterhalten kann, wenn ich (vorher höflich gefragt) zwei Meter neben ihrem Wohnmobil meine Angeln auswerfe. Es kommen dabei durchaus schöne Gespräche zu stande, was eindeutig an beiden Gesprächsseiten liegt. Behaupte ich mal ganz platt!
Trotzdem finden sie mich als Angler ebenso "verrückt", wie ich sie "verrückt" finde. Ich lasse mich im Spätsommer in der Hoffnung auf nen guten Fisch, stundenlang freiwillig von Mücken zerstechen. Und sie verbringen teils ihren gesamten Urlaub in einem Wohnwagen ohne grossen Luxus damit, Vögeln hinterher zu spannen. Das kann man sich gegenseitig auch respektvoll vorwerfen, ohne sich hinterher böse zu sein. Zumindest klappt das hier ganz gut, schliesslich kennt man sich schon länger. Und auch seine Konfliktpunkte... trotzdem freu ich mich jetzt schon wieder auf den Frühling, und hoffe, dass MEINE (Lieblings-) Fuzzies mit dem lekker Likörchen wieder dabei sind. :vik:
Gibt aber auch, wie überall, Vogelfuzzies oder Angelfuzzies, bei denen das von vornherein nicht klappt. 
Aber so ausführlich wollt ich es im vorherigen Post nicht schreiben. Hätt ich vllt. besser vorher gross ausholen sollen?? Wer weiss?



Jose schrieb:


> echte sauerei, auf DEINEM angelplatz. dann schon lieber 'n zelt 2-3wochen


Jepp, auf MEINEM (Lieblingsplatz). Dabei handelt es sich um einen schmalen Dammweg, auf dem 2 Autos gerade nebeneinander passen. Von daher gilt dort Parkverbot, deswegen angel ich auch dort sehr gern. Aufgrund der alternativen "Parkplätze", auf welchen die Wohnwagen bereits geparkt wurden... nimmt man halt das Parken auf dem Damweg in Kauf. Es hat sich nach einigen Jahren als das kleinste Übel herausgestellt.
Und die Leute zelten lassen auf diesem betonierten Weg?... so pöhse bin selbst ich nicht!



Jose schrieb:


> eindeutig illegal


Stimme ich dir zu! 
Es sei aber dazu gesagt, dass diese Brutkolonie in unmittelbarer Nähe (ca. 300m Luftlinie) zum nächsten Wohngebiet liegt. "Krach machen", also Abschuss oder Vergrämung, auf Dauer ist also nicht.
Früher oder später müssen wir (die angrenzenden Vereine) uns ernsthaft mit dem Thema Kormoran an diesem Gewässer auseinandersetzen. Dokumentierte Schäden / Schädigungen, bis hin zum Totalverlust bei (vereinsfremden) Kleinstgewässern gab es bereits und wird es in dem Ausmass wahrscheinlich wieder irgendwann geben. Bis dahin sucht man halt nach Lösungen... und informiert sich VOR deren Umsetzung, ob dies legal möglich wäre.
Hätte ich vorher wahrscheinlich ebenso schreiben müssen.




Jose schrieb:


> ps: wenn ein AB-treffen an 'nem kormoran-platz gemacht würde - der kormoran wäre sicher nicht der dümmste vor ort


Vermutlich! Der Kormoran wäre zudem der einzigst Vorurteilslose in dieser Runde.
Auf der anderen Seite... wenn er nicht gnadenlos dumm ist, sollte er bei einer Horde "dümmerer" Angler lieber das Weite suchen. Wer ist dann derjenige mit dem meisten Grips vor Ort, werter Jose??? 



Grüzze
Zoddl


PS: Auch ich drücke mich nicht immer zweifelsfrei verständlich aus... doof, bin ich deswegen noch lange nicht!


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Warum???

Ist es nicht so das die Masse immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmt,und bloß nicht's sagen erwähnen....... damit es kein böses Blut gibt.

Brauch ich nicht,ich sage das was ich denke egal was andere davon halten,schön reden verpacken runterspielen...... und dazu versprechen ja wir tun was ohne dieses zu halten machen doch schon genug Deutsche.

lg#h


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ... wenn er nicht gnadenlos dumm ist, sollte er bei einer Horde "dümmerer" Angler lieber das Weite suchen. Wer ist dann derjenige mit dem meisten Grips vor Ort, werter Jose???



das losen wir dann unter uns aus


----------



## franny (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> So ein absoluter Quatsch!
> 
> Wenn manche Angler unseren Ruf herunterziehen, dann ist es doch meine Pflicht als Angler ihn "intern zur sau zu machen", viel besser als wenn das irgendwelche anderen das extern machen.


  ich glaub du hast das falsch verstanden.... es geht mir nicht um das interne sondern um das zur sau machen. ich finde wir sollten einen gewissen umgangston wahren... wenn man sich wegen jedem noch so kleinem statement verteidigen muss ist das nichts als kontraproduktiv, natürlich sollten wir uns gegenseitig auf fehlverhalten hinweisen aber wenn es i-wie möglich ist, dann bitte ohne gleich aus allen rohren zu schießen^^ von mir aus aus ein paar rohren sodas derjenige weis das er müll geredet hat... aber nicht aus sovielen das derjenige sich beleidigt fühlt... 

aber genug davon ich bin erst ma kaffee trinken und dann lernen.... drecks semesterprüfungen-.- 

bis die tage und mfg franny


----------



## Der Zuhörer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

#6 Recht so.. #6

Dickes Fell ist aber A und O in einem öffentlichen Forum..


----------



## Hilde (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn irgendwann irgendwo jemand nen Fuchs sieht der nen Schwarzen fängt bitte unbedingt filmen,das möchte ich live sehen.
> 
> ...



Mit Fuchs kann kann ich nicht dienen, aber ... schau selbst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGAG7sI8kgU

Hätte nicht geglaubt, dass die so gut klettern können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Wobei ich, wäre ich Jäger, bestimmt nicht zuerst auf die Kormorane schießen würde. |rolleyes


----------



## Hilde (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wobei ich, wäre ich Jäger, bestimmt nicht zuerst auf die Kormorane schießen würde. |rolleyes



Ja, da blinkt sie auf die Frage nach den "guten Neubürgern" und den "bösen".

Beim Kormoran ist die Diskussion noch im Gange, ob wir ihn als "Neubürger" betrachten wollen, beim Waschbär scheint der Status als "böser Einwanderer" festzustehen, zumindest bei Dir Ralf, oder?

Wenn man den Faden konsequent weiterspinnt, dürfte es in Zukunft keine "tierischen Einwanderer" mehr in Deutschland geben, da eine Behörde ja im Vorfeld festlegt "Dich gabe es hier vor 250 Jahren noch nicht, Einreise verweigert. Zudem bist Du nicht selbständig hier angekommen, sondern über dritte".

Je nachdem wie man die Einreisestatuten festgelegt hat, darf man dann schießen oder nicht?

Meiner Meinung nach gehören beide kontrolliert, unter Abwägung der örtlichen Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Es bestätigt, dass diese verdammten Viecher, Kormorane (nicht Waschbären) alles fressen.

Wer dieses Viech zum Vogel des Jahres gewählt hat, gehört erschossen!!!|motz:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Es bestätigt, dass diese verdammten Viecher alles fressen.
> 
> Wer dieses Viech zum Vogel des Jahres gewählt hat, gehört erschossen!!!|motz:



Diese verdammten Viecher sind einfach nur Vögel, die sich von Fisch ernähren, nur ist die Population stellenweise etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Aber wer wollte behaupten, daß das bei anderen Spezies nicht ähnlich wäre...


Angler und Fischer zum Beispiel...


Zumindest ist das die einhellige Meinung unter Kormoranen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Hilde schrieb:


> Wenn man den Faden konsequent weiterspinnt, dürfte es in Zukunft keine "tierischen Einwanderer" mehr in Deutschland geben, da eine Behörde ja im Vorfeld festlegt "Dich gabe es hier vor 250 Jahren noch nicht, Einreise verweigert. Zudem bist Du nicht selbständig hier angekommen, sondern über dritte".



Au Du, da gibt es inzwischen sehr strenge Gesetze, nicht nur in Deutschland. Sie werden halt nicht entsprechend befolgt und können nicht flächendeckend kontrolliert werden . 
Die Problematik ist aber bekannt und fremde Einwanderer ( tierisch, pflanzlich) generell nicht erwünscht, da man sich der Gefahr bewusst ist.

Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen. Der Kormoran gefällt mir auch nicht aber sein Einfluß auf unsere Natur ist schon alleine durch seinen speziellen Futterbedarf eingeschränkt. Im Gegensatz zu Allesfressern wie dem Waschbären. 

Jedenfalls wenn man nicht nur durch die Anglerbrille schaut. 

Aber zur Beruhigung, eine Dezimierung des Kormoranbestandes sehe ich als unkritisch an. Der Vogel ist nicht in seinem Bestand bedroht und da kann man ohne weiteres mal auslichten.


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Einzige natürliche Feinde sind z.B. Seeadler,Fuchs,Marder, welche den Vogel selbst oder die Brut/Eier dezimieren.Diese Tiere sind aber aufgrund ihrer Scheue vor dem Menschen oder falsch verstandenem Naturschutz bekämpft worden.


 
Moin

Ich bezog mich auf diese aussage,eine erklärung warum weshalb.......gebe ich jetzt nicht ab,grund denkt sich jeder selber oder liest weiter vorne im tröööt.


Zum Waschbären: sind Baumbewohner,bezw.bewohnen Höhlen....... in hoher höhe.

#hlg


----------



## hans albers (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



> Wer dieses Viech zum Vogel des Jahres gewählt hat, gehört erschossen!!!



naja  ,...also bitte mal die wortwahl überdenken...
der ton macht die musik...

greetz
lars
@ sten #6


----------



## Kegelfisch (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

So Du Grundler
Ehe Du noch mehr Schwachsinn mit anderer Leute Meinung anstellst , auch für Dich die Erklärung (obwohl ich denke ,daß für Dich eh nur Deine eigene Meinung zählt):

-Seeadler schlagen,sofern sie ein ruhiges Revier gefunden haben,öfters mal Wassergeflügel
-Füchse holen sich bei Gelegenheit die Jungen,wenn deren erste Flugversuche mißlingen
-Marder gönnen sich auch ab und zu ein Ei

Adler brauchen ungestörte Reviere und die anderen Beiden werden doch relativ häufig bejagt - schon alleine wegen der wertvollen Enten für solche "Weidmänner" wie Dich.

Bei dem Waschbären im Video ist zwar erstmal schön,daß er bei den Kormoranen zugeschlagen hat,das tut er aber auch bei anderen Vögeln in unserer heimischen Natur.Da dieser Schaden aber immens höher ist,sollte er entschieden bekämpft werden.Im Übrigen ist es schon haarsträubend,was hier an Räuberpistolen zum Besten gegeben wird.Eine sinnvolle Diskussion wird das hier eh nicht mehr .
Uwe


----------



## flasha (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*



Hilde schrieb:


> Mit Fuchs kann kann ich nicht dienen, aber ... schau selbst:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGAG7sI8kgU
> 
> Hätte nicht geglaubt, dass die so gut klettern können.



Das Video erinnert mich an: "Wo ist Waldo?!" |supergri

Falls einer das kennt...hatte mich erst gefragt:" Wo ist den nu der Waschbär?!" Konnt ihn aber noch entdecken


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie dumm ist ein Kormoran?!?*

Jo alles richtig,und jo habe keine Ahnung,und jo ich nehme niiiiiiie Lehre an,und jo ich zerpflücke alles mit einem hintergrund.ach wichtig = ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^

Ich könnte jetzt darauf eingehen,aber lasse es um des friedenswillen sein,stimmt alles so wie du es sagst,mit kleinen Abweichungen,und das meine ich ernst,also alles richtig dargstellt,aber in der Praxis sieht das so aus,das zb.die Schwarzen Mr.Adler angreifen wenn er kommt,im Verbund......

Ich lebe mit bis zu 5000 Vögeln dieser art in einem Gebiet,habe etliches drüber studiert getan gemacht......

Von daher hab ich keine lust mehr mich hier noch weiter einzubringen.

Praxis und Papier sind 2 paar Schuhe.

lg#h


----------

